# Bay Area CCA Fundraising Banquet



## saltlick (May 25, 2004)

The Bay Area CCA Chapter will host its 13th annual fundraising banquet on April 22nd, at 6:00 PM. The event will be held at the Bay Area Community Center in Clear Lake Park on NASA Rd 1. The dinner fare is boiled shrimp. Usual raffle and art plus the big raffle will be an Everglades trip for two with accommodations. Tickets are $40 per individual or $70 for a couple and the ticket price includes a CCA membership. Children's hot dog plates can be obtained at the door for $5. If you are interested in tickets you can send me PM or contact Robert Taylor at the CCA main office. 713-626-4222.


----------



## locochon (Feb 16, 2005)

also the rio grande valley CCA chapter will be having our banquet on Thursday April 21, at the Howard Johnson in Donna, TX. the tickets will be $125 and will include all drinks, prime rib dinner, entry to S.T.A.R. tournament and a membership to CCA. alot of live auction items this year and pretty good ones too like a trip to casa blanca lodge. any info need send me a pm or go to www.ccatexas.org and check out our chapter. also boat raffle ticket will be ten dollars and the boat will be raffled the night of the banquet. its a 21' shallowsport with a tower, t-top, raised console, and a 150 VMAX. its an awesome boat. hope to see you there


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Capt. Kyle, So far looks like I'm off, if I can keep it that way (LoL!) I'll see you there, along with some of us San Jac crowd.


----------

